#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-09
<milosevic> same thing :/
<jenda> Haha :) My Korean friend was at a library and saw a lappy with an ubuntu sticker :) It made his day.
<jenda> It would make mine too, come to think of it.
<elkbuntu> lol
<tonyyarusso> jenda: One of the little ones like system76 is handing out, or the big banner kind like sabdfl has on his Thinkpad?
<jenda> The sabdfl one.
<jenda> I have one on my lappy too.
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Where did you get it?
<jenda> tonyyarusso: You probably meant "One of the little ones like you are handing out, or the big banner kind like sabdfl has on his Thinkpad?"
<jenda> tonyyarusso: came with the shipit CDs
<Madpilot> there's an even larger sticker that was handed out at the Montreal Ubuntu thing earlier this year - similar to the ShipIt one, but twice the size
<jenda> I see
<tonyyarusso> jenda: I'm referring to http://system76.com/index.php/cPath/53_64; not sure what your connection is that that particular one.
<jenda> Madpilot: and did it stick twice better, too?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Yeah, I think that's the one I meant.
<Madpilot> no idea - the ShipIt sticker on the side of my desktop tower seems to stick well enough
<jenda> tonyyarusso: None, but I sent out almost 1000 of these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Shipping
<jenda> Madpilot: I see... I had trouble with mine. Had to glue it in the end :)
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Oh yeah, I remember seeing a bit of hubbub on the mailing list about that.
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> yeah, on the mailing list it was when I proposed it as a MT project. Since it was rejected, I made it a private endeavour and spread it elsewhere.
<tonyyarusso> jenda: What did you end up charging anyway?
<jenda> However, the point is still more general: I want to encourage others to do similar things.
<jenda> tonyyarusso: $3 for 10 stickers became standard, ranging all the way to $15 for 100 (notice the price per sticker is half there)
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Is that with basic shipping?
<jenda> with any shipping
<jenda> made a flat price on that
<jenda> only exception was when people picked it up in person :)
<tonyyarusso> Cool.
<jenda> tonyyarusso: and did you catch the posters?
<tonyyarusso> Unfortunately, while I don't mind it as a desktop background, I'm not sure I like the brown in a sticker.  Not sure.
<jenda> (it looks great on silver lappys - not sure about dark)
<tonyyarusso> jenda: I saw your scope included that, but haven't seen them.
<tonyyarusso> (black lappy here)
<jenda> big mistake, lemme link ;)
<jenda> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Posters/HanZo/poster-v01.jpg
<jenda> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Batch%201,%20Posters/HanZo/poster-v02.1.jpg
<BHSPitLappy> tonyyarusso, I agree with the brown thing.
<jenda> Take the title from the first and the fine print from the second, and that's the result.
<Madpilot> jenda, hadn't realized that final versions of those posters had been made - that is a very cool design
<jenda> BHSPitLappy, tonyyarusso, I'm out of the browns anyway - and MenZa has sent me some 500 white ones (much like system76's) very cheap to help fund the posters.
<jenda> Madpilot: read the UWN! :)
<tonyyarusso> What I would really like is to have foil stickers, like the Windows one it will replace.
<BHSPitLappy> tonyyarusso, you can order those from a german site
<jenda> Too expensive to prent.
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: Expensive though.
<BHSPitLappy> unfortunately, the site and the checkout is in german ^^
<BHSPitLappy> I don't think the price is bad.
<BHSPitLappy> well
<BHSPitLappy> yeah.
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: Well, I got someone in here to help me navigate the german one night.  The shipping comes out as more than half the original price was though, so it would be better if they could be done in bulk.
<jenda> It's funny how shipping is expensive everywhere, but cheap here.
<jenda> I sent fifity stickers to a guy and payed 0.40
<jenda> Menza sent fifity stickers to the same guy from where he is (Denmark) and payed 5
<BHSPitLappy> yeah... we need to coordinate with some German Ubuntu Marketing Teams to get a large order over to the states
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: Aren't paper ones good enough? :)
<BHSPitLappy> no!
<BHSPitLappy> ;)
<jenda> You must be the first to complain :)
<BHSPitLappy> hehe
<BHSPitLappy> well I want a silvery one for this laptop.
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: Yeah, 4,90 EU cost for 10 plus 2,50 EU for shipping, that's $10.50
<BHSPitLappy> and my mom's laptop, now! she just got one
<BHSPitLappy> and I've already ubuntized it ;)
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: And how about contacting local printers and trying to print in bulk and sell out?
<jenda> You can even gain a bit of pocket money on that, if you want.
<BHSPitLappy> jenda, I dunno who can print those fancy things
<jenda> The budget of my stickers ended up with a 50% profit - all goes to fund the posters, as I'm still some $200 in the red there.
<BHSPitLappy> how about organizing a mural painting event ^^
<jenda> Madpilot: The designer will get 5 prints for free... and my everlasting respect. Probably some good publicity, too :)
<BHSPitLappy> like, on one side of Trump Tower or something :)
<jenda> I should really go :)
<BHSPitLappy> nah
<Madpilot> jenda, cool - do you have larger-res versions of the poster images for printing?
<jenda> Madpilot: will have.
<jenda> He said he'll finish it by today, so we'll see :)
<BHSPitLappy> I should start a LUG at school
<BHSPitLappy> as like, a club or something
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: where is that?
<BHSPitLappy> a high school :_
<BHSPitLappy> s/:_/:)/
<tonyyarusso> You gotta love how the naked people is still the number two Google Images result...
<BHSPitLappy> lol yup
<jenda> argh, I meant _where_, BHSPitLappy :) Wanted to have a look if I can find anything in the area that's already up.
<BHSPitLappy> jenda, DFW texas
<BHSPitLappy> but I just meant as a school club
<BHSPitLappy> it'd be funny
<jenda> Oh, ok.
<jenda> If you can find more than a metric 1 linux user at your school... 
<BHSPitLappy> it'd be hard finding a sponsor though, I don't think there's a grown person in the school who knows what linux is
<BHSPitLappy> lol yeah, it'd just be me and the handful of friends I've already "saved"
<BHSPitLappy> but hey, maybe then it would grow, eh
<tonyyarusso> I bought a spindle of 100 CDs and am pondering what I'll do with them
<jenda> tough decision there...
<jenda> mine is tougher, as my burner refuses to work in Ubuntu.
<tonyyarusso> Well, I know what I'll put on them, but where will they go, and how?
<BHSPitLappy> jenda, that sucks.
<BHSPitLappy> I've had nothing but success with burners and linux
<jenda> Lappy burner, and no idea what to do about it. Not on dapper, not on edgy.
<jenda> Oh well.
<BHSPitLappy> hmm
<BHSPitLappy> my lappy's works, CD and DVD :/
<jenda> Lucky you ):
<jenda> :)
<BHSPitLappy> I wish there were more linux users my age, if I go to a local LUG meeting it'd be all people in their 30's+
<BHSPitLappy> no offense to 30's+ people
<jenda> It's your job to create those people :)
<BHSPitLappy> *sigh*
* BHSPitLappy trudges out to the sidewalk with a stack of shipit cd's and a loud bell
<BHSPitLappy> there are enough problems, though, with ubuntu in its current state to (justifiably) turn away many a potential new user.
<BHSPitLappy> or, rather, ubuntu and other components of the opensource world
<jenda> agreed.
<BHSPitLappy> my biggest pain is wireless
<jenda> OK, I gotta run to school. Wish luck - first day.
<BHSPitLappy> good luck -.-
<jenda> 
<jenda> thx
* BHSPitLappy has been in school for 2mos
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: I'm 20 - am I close?
<BHSPitLappy> tonyyarusso, pretty.
<tonyyarusso> See, you're not totally alone.
<BHSPitLappy> but see, you're not a neighbor or a classmate or anything :P
<tonyyarusso> True enough.
<tonyyarusso> That's why we have our little virtual neighborhood here :)
<BHSPitLappy> it'd be nice to have intelligent face-to-face conversation RE: technology for a change
<BHSPitLappy> hmm.. .Ubuntu Teamspeak server, anyone? :P
<tonyyarusso> Well, I'm a physics major, so while I may not find another Ubuntu user intelligent conversation is easy to come by.
<BHSPitLappy> cool
<BHSPitLappy> I've got some physics homework myself... o.o
* BHSPitLappy is in AP Physics (B)
* jenda 's 19
<jenda> (and is a Law student)
<BHSPitLappy> get to class!
<BHSPitLappy> you gonna be a lawyer for the FSF when you grow up? hehe
<jenda> Well, I wanted to run some errands before class, but it's too late now :)
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: great idea ;)
<BHSPitLappy> you can sue mozilla for being ridiculous
<BHSPitLappy> or sue my wireless card for not wanting to work in ubuntu
<jenda> Well, it's not mozilla who's ridiculous... it's the intellectual property rights.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> They're taking a ride...
<jenda> And lawyers don't sue - they take care of the folks who sue only to find out they aren't lawyers ;)
<BHSPitLappy> and distribute linux stickers
<BHSPitLappy> at least, from my experience, that's what lawyers do
<BHSPitLappy> tonyyarusso, where be ye from
<tonyyarusso> BHSPitLappy: Be I from St. Paul, Minnesota, and I be currently residing in Peterborough, Ontario.
<BHSPitLappy> ah
<BHSPitLappy> so you didn't really have to acculmate to a new accent...
<BHSPitLappy> .... eh? ;)
<tonyyarusso> Nope, very, very similar.  In fact, this particular area is more similar in accent than the area I drive through to get here.
<BHSPitLappy> jenda, did the whole "school" plan just fall under
<tonyyarusso> Well, at 19 that's probably college/uni, which has non-consecutive classes?
<BHSPitLappy> huh?
<BHSPitLappy> he had to run to class at like, 20 till
<BHSPitLappy> and he was back online at 4 after
<tonyyarusso> Maybe he has access in class?
<tonyyarusso> jenda: You're driving us nuts here buddy; what gives?
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: hehe... nah, I just switched from my lappy to the big box
<BHSPitLappy> do what?
<jenda> <BHSPitLappy> he had to run to class at like, 20 till
<jenda> <BHSPitLappy> and he was back online at 4 after
<BHSPitLappy> k
<BHSPitLappy> that was 10 hours ago
<jenda> I had to run to class, so I disconnected my lappy, on which I take notes in class, and switched on the big box
<jenda> Well, I was at school and running errands till now :)
<Mitch_> ping
<MitchM> anyone have Elkbuntu's e-mail addy?
<jenda> MitchM: elkbuntu@ubuntu.com
<jenda> :)
<MitchM> :-P
<MitchM> i still need to umm; send you money!
<jenda> That you should, indeed ;)
<MitchM> umm how much?
<tonyyarusso> MitchM: Also, melissa@meldraweb.com ; not sure which is preferred.
<jenda> It should be $10 bucks, because it was shipped by MenZa expensively.
<jenda> tonyyarusso!
<MenZa> jenda: got yours?
<tonyyarusso> Don't get too excited; I'm on my way out for a bit.
<jenda> MenZa: not yet
<tonyyarusso> (I need some fresh air after working with nasty solvents.)
<MenZa> jenda: should be there this week.
<tonyyarusso> But I shall return, don't you worry.
<jenda> tonyyarusso: No, I meant, don't post email addys in publically logged channels... although I now realised the ubuntu.com one above is also an email addy :/
<MitchM> ok. 10$ it is; pm me your e-mail.
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Ah, right.  I figured since you did it maybe it would be okay...but I guess we're both oopsy.  :(
<jenda> poor elkbuntu...
<tonyyarusso> We know nothing.
<tonyyarusso> (Is it possible to edit a log?)
* jenda sent the other email addy through PM. For some reason the ubuntu one didn't seem real enough.
<jenda> Hmm... it might :)
<jenda> I'll ask the ubuntulog maintainer.
<tonyyarusso> Sweet.
<tonyyarusso> Anyway, I'm off.
<jenda> laters
<MitchM> laters
<jenda> (I'll suggest an auto-parser that would look for email addys and <nospamified> them)
<jenda> MitchM: hey, thanks for the cash.
<jenda> Last debt payed :)
<MitchM> :-P
<MitchM> there is not a "you took a long arse time" compensation?
<MitchM> good.
<jenda> hehe :)
<MitchM> =)
<jenda> want a kick? :)
<MitchM> hmm.
<jenda> That makes me...
<MitchM> like a real kick
<MitchM> or an irc kick?
<MitchM> because one will make me made; the other might just tickle.
<jenda> OK, if we ever meet RL, remind me :)
<MitchM> :)
<MitchM> lol will do
<MitchM> umm -- any news on how ubuntucounter.org is doing?
<MitchM> im hosting it; but havnt kept up-to-date.
<jenda> You'd have to ask elkubuntu :)
<MitchM> ack
<jenda> but it looks good, I think.
<MitchM> =P
<MitchM> she was having problems changing dns
<MitchM> semi-big mess and what-not
<jenda> (I was about to say, that makes me only about $166 in the red :) )
<MitchM> ouch!
<jenda> That is... including posters
<jenda> and that means... $166 in the red with 500 stickers and 500 posters to sell...
<jenda> that's not ouch... that's great :)
<jenda> ARGH
<jenda> No, I forgot the TAX
<jenda> !lart me
<jenda> grr...
<jenda> that's another $60 :(
<jenda> that's ouch. I'll have to re-calculate the prices.
<jenda> $0.75 per poster is production cost. That means I can stay at the current price of $10 for 10 pcs, shipping included... but it's a close call.
<jenda> It's where I lose bits.
<MitchM> lol.
<MitchM> you have that all figured out =P
* MitchM hails jenda
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> Just as you said that, the Frank Zappa song playing went 'hail Ceasar'
<jenda> _exactly_ at the same time, MitchM :)
<MitchM> haha.
* MitchM knocks at jenda's door
<MitchM> Surprise!
<jenda> 
* jenda looks at the site which was meant to make this all public...
<jenda> still needs a lot of work, that :)
<BHSPitLappy> like ubuntu
<jenda> indeed
<jenda> MitchM: BTW, after checking (thanks, openoffice Calc :) ), I found that even with the 19% jump, I can fit in nicely. When I set the first price estimates, I always rather told people more, because telling someone they have to pay less than the price originally asked is better than more...
<jenda> So Poster prices will go down once I strike even... but shh!
<jenda> (In fact, I intend to give a few as prizes for the #ubuntu-trivia quizzes... and who knows what :))
* jenda apologizes for flood :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-10
<MitchM> lol
<tomveens> hello
<sid> Hello tomveens
<milosevic> same problem
<milosevic> :P
* poningru extremely busy with school-work so sorry guys but I just cannot help UWN this week
<tomveens> What's on the menu this week for the marketing team?
<milosevic> I sill want to help translating the newsweekly to Spanish...
<milosevic> and I can't connect to gobby
<milosevic> :P
<tomveens> I do not know what gobby is
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> it is??
<poningru> hold on
<poningru> hmm yeah there seems to be something wrong
<poningru> try again
<poningru> milosevic: ping
<milosevic> ok
<milosevic> at last!
<milosevic> :D
<poningru> sorry please do ping me when stuff like that happens
<milosevic> I will, thank you :D
<milosevic> no one is connected?
<milosevic> poningru, I have a question about the translation
<poningru> sure
<milosevic> I need to create a new document correct?
<poningru> yep
<milosevic> with this format UWN 16 - ES or UWN 16 SP?
<poningru> upto you
<poningru> but yeah
<milosevic> ok
<milosevic> any commands? html? php? just plain text?
<poningru> we like to keep it plain text
<milosevic> thank you
<poningru> np
<milosevic> poningru, when you say: Universe Version Freeze
<poningru> yeah?
<milosevic> is that literal?
<milosevic> I mean the Freeze?
<milosevic> or is the name: "Universe Version Freeze"
<milosevic> to know if I need translate it or not
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> ask dholbach
<poningru> he should be in #ubuntu-devel
<milosevic> will do
<poningru> or not
<poningru> he is not in there
<poningru> ooh you can ask mdke_ as well
<poningru> mdke_: ping ^^^
<milosevic> poningru, the last question, why when I want to save it, it wants to be saved in my box? is that ok?
<poningru> thats fine
<poningru> it will be saved on the server automatically
<poningru> I have it saving every 10 mins iirc
<milosevic> ok, thank you
<milosevic> no se necesita habilidad, nada mas saber leer
<milosevic> wrong window
<milosevic> :P
<milosevic> when is the newsweekly released? which day?
<milosevic> jaja forget it
<milosevic> I just saw when
<milosevic> see you tomorrow :D, i'm going to sleep now
* milosevic is away: [... gomirrito :) lqmL :* ** ]  [sleeping] 
<Plug> so
<Plug> in excellent news
<Plug> there's PPTP support for NetworkManager now in universe for edgy
<Plug> I'd love to write about it in UWN
<BHSPitLappy> pptp?
<Plug> point to point tunnelling protocol
<Plug> very common mostly-Microsoft VPN technology
<BHSPitMonkey> rejoice!
* milosevic is away: [... @ the work :) lqmL :* ** ] 
<jenda> MenZa: HuzzaH
<jenda> papa's got a brand new bag
<MenZa> neat
<elkbuntu> o.O
<MenZa> elkbuntu: hey Melissa :)
<elkbuntu> hihi
<MenZa> elkbuntu: just read about the trip you're going on
<MenZa> Congrats :)
<elkbuntu> MenZa, :)
<elkbuntu> i hadnt gloated to you? shame on me :
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> elkbuntu: you still need an about page though ;O
<MenZa> And no, a Wiki article won't do
<jenda> MenZa: Thanks a bunch. Reminds me I promised to send a few of mine. Will do.
* MenZa wags finger
<MenZa> jenda: Oh, they got there.
<MenZa> neat.
<MenZa> In good shape?
<jenda> Decent :)
<MenZa> \o/
<MenZa> And quality?
* MenZa pokes jenda
<MenZa> Stop putting stickers everywhere!
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> Oooh, I digg Joey Stanford
<MenZa> OpenOffice.org + Ubuntu + Esperanto = 1337
<jenda> MenZa: I gotta run back to school :)
<jenda> 4 hours off - I had time to have lunch and attend a court hearing, but now back to teh grind.
<elkbuntu> crap. i think the wiki is down
<jenda> MenZa: quality looks good, but I'll report depending on what end-users say.
<MenZa> jenda: rgr
<MitchM> ping menza?
<MenZa> yep?
<MenZa> Enjoying the stickers?
<MitchM> Digg Joey Stanford?
<MenZa> Mmmhuh?
<MitchM> where'd you see that?
<MenZa> nono
<MenZa> as in dig
<MenZa> the internets corrupted my circuits.
<MitchM> lol.
<MitchM> I'll be meeting Joey later this month
<MitchM> he's the head guy of our loco here in Colorado
<MenZa> :O
* MenZa bows before MitchM
* MitchM pats himself on back
<MitchM> lol
<MitchM> elkbuntu still around?
<MenZa> Umm
<MenZa> It's a bit late over ther
<MenZa> there*
<MitchM> So where did you find this info on Joey Stanford?
<MenZa> but possibly
<MitchM> aye -- i never catch her at the right time.
<MenZa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JoeyStanford
<MitchM> =) gracias
<MenZa> bitte :)
<elkbuntu> MitchM, awake for a v.few more minutes
<MitchM> hey hey -- you lookat the awstats?
<MitchM> i think i got it all setup for ya
<elkbuntu> hmm?
<elkbuntu> what url?
<elkbuntu> MitchM?
* elkbuntu finds the email. hmm. im not sure that's right
<elkbuntu> anyway. bed. as i said. v.few mins
<jenda> MitchM: you in Colorado? Cool.
<jenda> Joey used to be active in the MT, wanted to work on the Ubuntu Magazine.
<jenda> I might try to bring him back to help me with spreadubuntu and the UWN, if needed.
<jenda> (back from school... the presentation was rather short :)
<jenda> Muhehe... first days of school exciting.
<jenda> We were recommended a textbook today on Roman Law written by my great-grandfather
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> nice
<jenda> MenZa: The stickers are great, Thanks again.
<jenda> ya think you could email the source files?
<jenda> Just to offer to the public, as is my rule :)
<MitchM> yup.
<MitchM> Joey seems like a pretty cool guy.
<MitchM> we're having the edgy release party on the 27th. Should be fun =)
<MitchM> elkbuntu: I dont think the hits are right. Seems way too low; I will do some checking and see what I cant find. =)
<MitchM> got it fixed elkbuntu --  Should be working right from now on =)
<jenda> MenZa: could you please send me your address? I'm so lost in all this data :)
<jenda> I gotta go.
<MenZa> jenda: rgr
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Discriminant> hi there
<MenZa> Hey Klaidas.
<MenZa> @ Discriminant
<Discriminant> hi menza :)
<Plug> so: I want to write about a feature app for UWN.  Should I just go ahead and do this on the wiki?
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-11
* milosevic is away: @ the bathroom
<milosevic> I have a question
<Plug> I have one too.  Are you asking your question from the bathroom? :)
<milosevic> no, I just arrived
<milosevic> :P
<milosevic> I can ask from the bathroom connecting from my cell phone though
<milosevic> :P
<poningru> !automotix
<Capso> "UWN"?
<Capso> Ah. Weekly Newsletter.
<jenda> muhehe... http://www.monipodio.net/tmp/poster-layout.jpg
<jenda> That's the final layout. Goes out to pringing soon.
<Capso> Looking good.
<Capso> jenda: You draw that?
<jenda> nope
<jenda> Would love to say I did, but no, HanZo did.
<jenda> I came up with the competition for the best design.
<BHSPitLappy> that's a very nice looking competition, jenda!
<BHSPitLappy> great work! :)
<jenda> thx 
<jenda> I can't WAIT to see those on paper.
<BHSPitLappy> or on tall buildingsides
<jenda> muhehe
<BHSPitLappy> I actually find myself having trouble promoting switching to linux, though.
<BHSPitLappy> I don't want to lie to people.
<poningru> yarr mateys
<poningru> midterms are over, paper was just finished
<poningru> I think
<jenda> That's very correct of you, BHSPitLappy :) it wouldn't do any good anyway.
<BHSPitLappy> And I can't just say, "This probably won't work for you right. But please, consider changing your life around it"
<poningru> after some sleep
<poningru> will throw myself at marketing
<poningru> I wanna go crazy for edgy release
<poningru> marketing blitz
<BHSPitLappy> lol
<jenda> muhehe
<BHSPitLappy> paint the town brown!
<jenda> poningru: I think you'll need posters.
<poningru> YEAH
<poningru> see I wanna get all the loco teams to send out EPKs to as many media outlets as possible
<BHSPitLappy> jenda, think you could help me try to find a local (to me) company that can make foily case stickers like I've been wanting?
<BHSPitLappy> I could do a bulk order and distribute
<BHSPitLappy> but I don't even know where to begin looking for someone who can make these things
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: That'd be really great.
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: where do you live?
<jenda> It's all in the printers :)
<BHSPitLappy> DFW area, texas
<jenda> DFW? :)
<BHSPitLappy> I don't really see the marketing value in the stickers very much, I just want one for myself.
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: there is none.
<BHSPitLappy> when you think about it, stickers are just for existing users.
<jenda> It was a proof of concept batch.
<jenda> Very exact thinking.
<BHSPitLappy> swag for existing users isn't a bad thing, though :)
<BHSPitLappy> DFW = Dallas / Fort Worth
<jenda> aha, ok
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: See if this is any help... http://www.printaccess.com/main/piamidam/index_G.html
<jenda> And this could help too... http://www.printcities.com/printing_companies_directo.htm
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: What I did was that i wrote a polite email asking about the options on stickers etc. and sent it to about five printers. Only two responded, and I chose one.
<jenda> Choose one that values their customer :)
<jenda> And be prepared to order 1000 stickers.
<jenda> I already sold 1000, and now I have 500 more - it doesn't seem to be a problem.
<BHSPitLappy> well, this is going to be more difficult.
<BHSPitLappy> I want one that looks as good as the windows sticker on this thing
<jenda> Yes, everyone knows what they look like. You can ask the printer if they can make it look like the windows stikcer....
<jenda> I suppose they could make 500 if 1000 seems too much to you, but it won't be cheap.
<jenda> You will still probably be even able to make a profit.
<BHSPitLappy> I would try to sell a chunk of them to you :P
<BHSPitLappy> it's too bad I don't work in shipping anymore
<poningru> god wtf is up with canonical taking forever to make announcement
<BHSPitLappy> I've got to be off to bed, gnight
<poningru> nn guys
<BHSPitLappy> what announcement
<jenda> good night
<poningru> gaah cannot sleep
<jenda> poningru: yay, do something for Ubuntu in the meantime :)
<jenda> reminds me... gotta-get-off-the-comp and go to school :)
<poningru> zzzz
* milosevic is away: @ work [... :) lqmL :* **] 
<jenda> milosevic: please turn off your ... argh, he left :)
<Mitch_> jenda; where is the wiki for the powered by stickers?
<jenda> Mitch_: /MarketingTeam/Shipping
<Mitch_> gracias
<jenda> np\
<jenda> keep in mind it's meant to be a temporary set up till I have a site.
<Mitch_> gotcha.
<Mitch_> and do you know menza's wiki page?
<MenZa> I don't have any.
<MenZa> Never found it a necessity.
<MenZa> After all, I don't contribute much :)
<Mitch_> hmm...
<Mitch_> who made the other powered by stickers?
<Mitch_> the Kubuntu ones
<Mitch_> and what-not
<MenZa> I did.
<MenZa> I made them.
<Mitch_> and they dont have a wiki page?
<Mitch_> =(
<Mitch_> any place i can find an image of them?
<jenda> Mitch_: yep, there is one place... lemme link you :)
<Mitch_> thansk =)
<MenZa> Mitch_: http://flickr.com/photos/menza/
<MenZa> Search 'Ubuntu'
<Mitch_> ah ha -- thanks ! =)
<MenZa> np :)
<jenda> Mitch_: you'll even see a photo of the author and the distributor there :)
<Mitch_> *scream*
<Mitch_> screams*
<MenZa> Mitch_: :(
<jenda> Mitch_: :)
<Mitch_> ?
<Mitch_> =)
<popey> o/
<jenda> yay ;)
<popey> I may get called away for baby-feeding at any moment
<popey> hello
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> jono said you were thinking of selling some marketing material
<popey> ahhh
<popey> *that* idea
<jenda> I'm very interested in this, but of course, in all your other marketing ideas.
<popey> well, it struck me that we have cafepress, which lets be honest isn't great, it's a generic logo on an item
* cbx33 is being nosey
<popey> oi! trunky wanna bun?
<jenda> cbx33: not at all ;)
<popey> :)
<jenda> popey: agreed
<jenda> In that case I understand why jono notified me :)
<popey> A uk/european based channel for selling merchandise would be great for us over here
<popey> need to do some sums really
<cbx33> popey, ++
<popey> it's all just floaty ideas at the moment
<jenda> I'm working on creating a website that'd encourage people to create DIY material themselves and sell it out to the community. The site would also serve as a portal for the info at hand
<popey> plus if it's a little more bespoke then it can be less bland/generic than cafepress
<popey> and people might be more inclined to buy more stuff
<popey> (which is good)
<jenda> And, in order to prove how entirely possible this is, I created a batch of 1000 Ubuntu stickers, now have several hundred more from MenZa and am working on posters.
<cbx33> popey, like an ubuntu thinkgeek ;)
<jenda> ok
<popey> user submitted designs would also be neat
<popey> yeah, I saw your poster, like it
<jenda> honestly, I think we will have _only_ user submitted designs :)
<popey> well there's the generic stuff
<jenda> that's the way the FLOSS world works ;)
<jenda> ok, true
<popey> ubuntu / kubuntu / edubuntu logos on t-shirts/mouse mats etc
<popey> which some people like
<jenda> but still there has to be someone to create+print that out.
<popey> but yeah, different stuff is good
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-12
<popey> well.. :)
<popey> I know a man :)
<jenda> oh no...
<cbx33> yeh....we need some nice poster designs...people can print out and make their own
<popey> they can do all kinds of stuff
<cbx33> and tee-shirt transfer designs
<cbx33> really funky think geek stuff ;)
<cbx33> clever and witty ;)
<Burgwork> jenda: a website like that would rock
<jenda> cbx33: is this nice enough: http://www.monipodio.net/tmp/poster-layout.jpg ?
<jenda> Burgwork: it has been my primary focus for about three months :)
<popey> I'll go and speak to the guys tomorrow and see if they're interested
<popey> and see what kind of prices we can get
<cbx33> coool artwork jenda
<Burgwork> I like that poster, but it really doesn
<jenda> However, I'm entirely dependent on other people's technical skills to create the site.
<cbx33> popey, :D
<Burgwork> t fit with the rest of our artwork
<cbx33> Burgwork, we can have some occifial type stuff
<cbx33> and some more "fu" stuff
<cbx33> fun
<Burgwork> that would rock
<jenda> Burgwork: it's basically the form Spreadubuntu has taken over the course of time... in my mind :)
<Burgwork> that is exactly what we need
<popey> pricing is of course an issue
<jenda> and some "F-U" stuff too ;)
<Burgwork> none of the this duplicating the fridge stuff
<popey> woudl you envisage some element of the price of each design going back to the designer?
<popey> or not?
<jenda> popey: hasn't been much of an issue for me yet - worked OK.
<popey> however
<jenda> popey: only as voluntary donations. I promised to give 5 free posters to the designer of the poster.
<popey> given that people don't get paid for submitting bug requests, there's an argument that they shouldn't expect it for submitting designs for t-shirts
<jenda> popey: that is entirely correct.
<cbx33> popey ++
<Burgwork> I would be careful with money
<Burgwork> offering free stuff is better
<jenda> only as volunatry donations.
<jenda> Burgwork: just try :)
<popey> who pays for the printing then?
<popey> I was discussing this with Jono more as a commercial enterprise
<popey> but am open to other suggestions
<cpk2> i could see jendas poster in a bus stop add =P
<cpk2> it fit in there heh
<jenda> Burgwork, popey: in theory, I have solved this problem by keeping the finances entirely privately managed, from which the entire profit or a 0-100% portion would be donated to Ubuntu.
<popey> shipit costs a bucketload of money for ubuntu, I can't see them financing a shitload of t-shirts shipped free
<cbx33> true
<cbx33> I wouldn't have a problem buying the items
<popey> what do you mean by that?
<jenda> popey: I print 500 pcs, and sell them very cheap. It pays the price, and a few are left over for the author and to donate.
<popey> in english?
<popey> ok
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> it means that:
<jenda> I sold 1000 stickers, earned a profit of about $50
<popey> i have done a similar thing, I bought a bunch of debian t-shirts and sold them to lug members, the "profit" I gave to the LUG
<jenda> I use the money to fund the posters, which is in theory similar to donating to Ubuntu... because whatever the profit is from the posters, It goes either to fund another project, or will be donated directly. I will keep $31.30, ie. 10% of the bare production cost of the posters.
<popey> so (for the sake of argument) and to keep the running costs as low as possible, a buy-it-now type auction of 100 t-shirts at 10 quid (for example) each on ebay
<popey> once they're gone, they're gone
<popey> next design..
<jenda> I have a very specific reason to keep them 31.30 - it is to prove that it's possible to do this without interfering with the community ethics etc.
<cpk2> how much is 10 quid?
<popey> 10 GBP
<jenda> Even all the designers know I'm keeping that, and not a single person remarked anything.
<jenda> hehe
<cpk2> ah ok
<popey> that was just plucked out of the air
<popey> it's not necessarily a realistic price
<popey> although I know I can get them done for 8 quid retail, so less in bulk
<jenda> ok
<jenda> umm...
<jenda> a guy is having them done here in CZ for about 3
<cpk2> haha wow
<jenda> I plan to make use of that too - the eastern countries are incredibly cheap.
<cpk2> i dont even think making shirts myself is that cheap =(
<popey> hehe
<jenda> I can create and sell a poster for $1 and still have about 25% profit to cover unlooked for losses.
<jenda> Let's not forget that :)
<popey> heh
<jenda> popey: since I just PM'd a guy with the details of my plan for the project, I will edit that and paste it here...
<jenda> 1) get this site completed: http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/DIY%20Website/DIY%20Website/
<jenda> Once the website is done, it can contain several pieces of info that each imply a new function. I think this will come in this order (this seems the only way I can achieve the result - some final release of a complete SU has proven impossible)
<jenda> 2) First I will document the batch of stickers I created and sold, then the batch MenZa has created and I'm selling, and finally the posters, and how that works.
<jenda> I will include all the digital data and even financial info on the projects, how I contacted the printers etc. I want people to know how much it cost, how much i made, where it went.
<jenda> 3) I will scour the resources we have and fill up the bzr branch will all the DIY material I can find and list it all on the site.
<jenda> 4) There are several other people now that wish to create DIY material and ship (one wants foil stickers like the windows ones, the other wants blacklight UBuntu posters, there are cups, t-shirts, etc.)
<jenda> These will be documented on the site too.
<jenda> That includes pix and ordering info (even for the projects I did)
<jenda> 5) A general encouragement on how these projects are doable and beneficial for Ubuntu.
<jenda> I strongly believe we should allow people to have a profit - that is why I'm taking $31.30 from the poster project (10% of the poster's price).
<jenda> I want people to see that it's OK to make a profit, and thus motivate them more.
<jenda> It is a big financial risk, and it's best for Ubuntu if it's done by people in cheaper countries, where even somethnig like $31.30 is tangible.
<jenda> 6) this is where the hard-designed part ends, and where it starts opening up for ideas... The next thing I'd have in mind would be a list of requested DIY and all other DIY related info... and...
<jenda> 7) A database of Marketing HOWTOs - a list of things you can do to spread ubuntu.
<jenda> i didn't plan further, but eventually, it should be getting close to what SU was meant to be in the beginning.
<jenda> there :)
<jenda> And now, I really need to go to bed. I'm usually available here, but will be away this weekend. My email is jenda at ubuntu dot com
<popey> sounds great
<popey> you don't need me ! :D
<jenda> I need all the help I can get :)
<popey> unless of course you do :)
<popey> ok, go to bed, i need to too, keep in touch on this
<jenda> I'd like to know how this differs from what you had in mind... and how it fits in with it...
<jenda> (not now :))
<popey> it does except I don't think I can offer much?
<popey> I don't want to even attempt to compete with you
<jenda> There is no such thing
<jenda> I _encourage_ people to do their own similar projects.
<popey> ok
<jenda> I have no interest in making all the DIY material myself - in fact, I never planned to do more than the stickers and posters.
<jenda> popey: if what you're thinking is creating material and sending it out to the world for a price you set - then the site is here for you to store pix etc. and give ordering info.
<jenda> If, however, you had something broader in mind, I'd love to hear what it was :)
<jenda> BTW, the website looks like this now, in its preview: http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/DIY%20Website/DIY%20Website/
<popey> no, it really was pretty simple, an ubuntu merchandise site for europeans
<jenda> ah, OK
<jenda> Basically, an alternative to cafepress, right? :)
<popey> but it wasn't exactly massively well thought out
<jenda> doesn't matter, that's why we talked about it :)
<popey> just a n idea I threw jonos way
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> OK, and are you planning to, perhaps, create some material and ship it?
<popey> that was the plan
<jenda> In that case, once the site is done, it's there to help you get out to the community :)
<popey> :)
<popey> ..however
<popey> I should point out I have two other "big ideas" which I need to work on, so this one is a back burner for now
<popey> :)
<popey> but I'm glad we talked about it, it has refreshed my mind somwhat
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> may I ask what the other two are? (generally)
<popey> i have an application that I'd like to develop
<popey> which I have earmarked some time for
<jenda> ok - that's nowhere near my field :)
<popey> the other is training
<jenda> training... cool :)
<popey> creating training material for ubuntu users
<jenda> mhm...
<jenda> how does training material differ from documentation?
<popey> videos :)
<jenda> and have you seen ubuntuvideo.com?
<popey> i have, yes
<jenda> ok
<jenda> I guess you could find a spot there with training videos :)
<BHSPitLappy> SO MAD
<BHSPitLappy> whoops
<BHSPitLappy> so mad
<jenda> Hello BHSPitLappy ;)
<popey> right, sleepy time
<BHSPitLappy> my mom's making this great dinner right now
<BHSPitLappy> I can smell it being prepared
<BHSPitLappy> but I can't have any
<BHSPitLappy> how is that fair
<jenda> heh
<jenda> that's not fair, and it's OT :)
<jenda> But i'm off to bed too.
<jenda> night :)
<popey> nn
<Burgwork> anybody else reading LWN right now?
<nixternal_> i am
<Burgwork> read the thing about tracking users
<elkbuntu> hmm?
<Madpilot> Burgwork, why are you still Burgwork, anyway? Not home yet?
<elkbuntu> he was 20 mins ago
<elkbuntu> as in.. 'still burgwork'
<Madpilot> ya, I saw. Just got back
<Burgundavia> hey wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> hi
<wickedpuppy> the question or rather the unhappiness is that ubuntu is nice but it includes binary drivers ...
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> so I would say this
<wickedpuppy> clearly there are people who are against binary drivers
<Burgundavia> Ubuntu doesn
<Burgundavia> 't want to have to include to binary drivers, but includes them in a very needed places where things just don't wokr
<Burgundavia> primarily these are networking drivers, mostly for wireless cards
<Burgundavia> if you want to help Ubuntu not have to ship them, please contact the manufacturer to say that you are unhappy and would like them to release specs
<wickedpuppy> I see ... i am going to put it very nicely though ... i am on the local linux user group mailing list
<Burgundavia> yep
<wickedpuppy> but then why not put those on restricted repo ? after all its just wireless cards .. people has problem with wireless cards all the time
<wickedpuppy> if its for mobo .. that would be another thing entirely
<wickedpuppy> no mobo ... no install
<Burgundavia> they are in the restricted section
<Burgundavia> you just need to install them by default, as otherwise there is no way to download the wireless card
<Burgundavia> do you see the chicken and egg issue?
<wickedpuppy> oh yes i see it
<wickedpuppy> but sometimes pureness is against logic
<wickedpuppy> then i go nut
<Burgundavia> I would rather use free drivers as well
<wickedpuppy> well i suppose that would be all. Thank you very much for the help Burgundavia
<wickedpuppy> :P
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> anybody awake?
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue17  need proofing
<elkbuntu> sure
<elkbuntu> i just had the stupidest job interview ever. instead of good-cop bad-cop, it was dumb and dumber, and instead of a floodlight it was the afternoon sun behind them so i couldnt actually look at them :-/
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: watch out for collisions
<Burgundavia> hedgemage and cbx33 from #edubutnu are also looking
<elkbuntu> i'll wait then
<Burgundavia> cheers
<Burgundavia> I plan on sendin first thing
<Burgundavia> so you have 8 hours
<elkbuntu> ok
<Flannel> Burgundavia: "his videos present" instead of presented
<Burgundavia> Flannel: please edit it inline, in turn
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: I want the wiki + gobby
<Flannel> Burgundavia: right.  Wasn't sure what the right protocol for it was ;)
<Burgundavia> or we just wait for telepathy allow tomboy or gedit collaborative
<elkbuntu> ok. gobby ip address again?
<Burgundavia> all on the editing page
<Burgundavia> but for now please keep it in the wiki
<elkbuntu> ah ok then. wiki slow on my end, that's all
<Plug> Burgundavia: I wanted to add something about the new network-manager PPTP VPN support I've been working on
<Plug> Is there still a 'cool new feature' section?
<Burgundavia> Plug: is it in teh archive yet?
<Burgundavia> if it hit the archive after the 7th, it belongs in 18
<Plug> probably later than that - I'll whip something up for 18 then.
<Plug> I see "Feature of the Week" has mostly disappeared lately?
<Burgundavia> yes, mostly due to not having any volunteers
<Plug> ok, if you have anything you need done, just point me at it
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: go to town
<serenity> hi
<serenity> We are planning a Edgy Eft Releaseparty in Germany, just for your notes.
<Mitch_> elkbuntu -- wow; ubuntucounter.org has 200,000 hits in the last 4 days =S
<Burgwork> http://www.dailycupoftech.com/?page_id=47
<Burgwork> heh
<Burgwork> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/book_review_beginning_ubuntu
<Burgwork> http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=625
<jenda> Mitch_: wow :)
<BHSPitMonkey> Mitch_, is it your site?
<BHSPitMonkey> aw why can't I just use my launchpad login
<Mitch_> no no... not my site.
<Mitch_> its Elkbuntu's site.
<Mitch_> i host it free for her
<BHSPitMonkey> hmm
<Mitch_> =)
<Mitch_> and all ubuntu related sites...
<BHSPitMonkey> I wonder if the existence of nubuntu suggests that ubuntu itself isn't secure
<jenda> BHSPitLappy: not anymore than SELinux suggests that Linux isn't...
<BHSPitMonkey> k
<jenda> ...or Enigmail suggesting that email isn't :-D
<BHSPitMonkey> it isn't
<jenda> I know :)
<jenda> That's why I like enigmail
<jenda> nixternal: email for you in the locoteam list ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-13
<nixternal> doh..i think i just made a booboo
<nixternal> i attached a tar.bz of the theme to a reply..so the whole list will get that
<nixternal> oh well, it is there for everyone
<jenda> ooh
<jenda> nixternal: I didn't get it... maybe I have an ignore set on you...?
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya, it got bounced
<nixternal> 50k attachment
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> nixternal: I can put it in the marketing space.
<nixternal> well, i don't know about the licensing stuff with that involved...if sabdfl or the gang doesn't object, i say go for it
<nixternal> i think it should be added to a wiki page anyways
<nixternal> that was a pain for me to get in the first place
<jenda> where did ya squeeze it from? I think the Czech LoCo had to create theirs.
<nixternal> the aussies
<jenda> ah, I see ;)
<jenda> I wonder what the licensing is... but I'd be surprised to see anything restrictive.
<nixternal> http://ubuntu-utah.org
<nixternal> they have the hottest one
<nixternal> that rocks
<jenda> it's very cool.
<jenda> and hot at the same time :)
<nixternal> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2565287072886554182&q=GI+joe
* jenda doesn't get it :)
<nixternal> it is a bad joke
<nixternal> a very bad joke
<jenda> ah, ok...
<jenda> I still don't get it, but it's late...
<jenda> very late.
<jenda> :
<jenda> see ^ that was meant to be a smiley. I need to go to bed, night :)
<nixternal> haha
<Burgundavia> any futher edits needed on the UWN?
<Burgundavia> UWN sent
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Burgundavia] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's channel | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | UWN #17 is out | Help us write UWN 18 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue18 | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: you around?
<Burgundavia> jenda_ or jenda: either of that split personality around? ;)
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, for a guy who never, ever logs his alternate nick off IRC, you've got nerve talking about 'split personality' ;)
<jenda> Burgundavia: here
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> (get beeped on both ends, btw)
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: Burgwork goes away on the weekends
<Madpilot> not always
<Burgundavia> just wanted to bounce an idea off people
<Madpilot> Burgwork was stuck at work when you were in Boston, too ;)
<Burgundavia> basically, the idea is thus: have people put Ubuntu stickers and get them to take pictures of them
<Burgundavia> so many pictures and they would get points
<Burgundavia> points could be traded in for stuff
<Burgundavia> call it UbuntuEverywhere
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, you mean sorta kinda like the system76 sticker competition?
<Madpilot> "Vandalize things with Ubuntu stickers, and we'll give you more free stuff!"
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> lol
<Madpilot> or do I not *quite* get the idea? ;)
<Burgundavia> basically
<elkbuntu> i'm not sure there's a way to make that idea fool/idiot/numbnut proof
<Burgundavia> the idea came to me from suidcidegirls
<elkbuntu> oh... kay
<Burgundavia> they have an "army" that does exactly that
<Madpilot> ... "I was looking at quasi-porn, and this idea came to me..."
<Burgundavia> burlesque, please
<elkbuntu> as much as i do actually like the idea, we dont want to be the cause of vandalism
<Burgundavia> that was my concern
<elkbuntu> you only have to sit in -offtopic to see the kind of idiots that would take it the wrong way
<Burgundavia> system76 doesn't appear to be having any issues
<Madpilot> true. and it's harder to kickban idiots from reality, for some irritating reason
<Burgundavia> and you can punish those who do bad things
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, so true
<Burgundavia> http://system76.com/contest/index.php?option=com_hotornot2&Itemid=31&task=display&idx=23
<jenda> Burgundavia: I know about that contest. I like the idea.
<Burgundavia> then of course, there is this http://system76.com/contest/index.php?option=com_hotornot2&Itemid=31&task=display&idx=22
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, the closest we'd be able to do to 'punish' them would be to contact the cops in their area
<jenda> Originally, i've been thinking of two different things myself...
<Burgundavia> no, if we are awarding points per photo, we can doc points
<jenda> 1) stick the stickers and take pictures - reward the best placed ones
<elkbuntu> that first one, Burgundavia, is technically vandalism
<jenda> 2) ubuntu everywhere along the scheme of KDE everywhere with an Ubuntu CD
<Burgundavia> given those sorts need gratification, telling them they lost points for vandalism is a bad thing
<jenda> Madpilot: you're making Corey day miserable today? ;)
<jenda> ('s)
<Burgundavia> jenda: he is related to me
<Madpilot> jenda, we're related, I'm obliged to. :)
<elkbuntu> it's his brotherly duty ;)
<jenda> Burgundavia: I know.
<Burgundavia> I think he can get away with it
<jenda> 
* jenda wonders if he could get his brother to go Ubuntu
<Madpilot> Ubuntu-powered hamsters... the mind boggles ;)
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, as for that second one... you might want to try use the stickers as condiments on the puppies and kittens. it looks interesting
<jenda> Burgundavia: I like your idea.
<Burgundavia> assuming we can deal with the vandalism issues, the idea is sound?
<jenda> Burgundavia: I can offer posters as one of the prizes.
<Burgundavia> I was thinking we could have bigger points rewards for posters, etc.
<Burgundavia> now I just need to find a flexible system for this
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, depends how much time you want to be spending moderating the photos
<Burgundavia> a photostream is not hard
<jenda> Burgundavia: perhaps this could be integrated into the website I tried to describe the other day?
<Burgundavia> likely
<Burgundavia> but for now, just getting it up is a key priority
<elkbuntu> or, it could be community voted
<jenda> As that's a place where you could also conveniently order the stickers, posters and spray cans
<Burgundavia> I will talk with the system76 people
<elkbuntu> like bash.org sort of
<jenda> wait, did I say spray cans?
<Burgundavia> they appear to have a fairly nice system in place
<jenda> Burgundavia: I have totalwormage working on the site... I'll see if that works :)
<nixternal> what Burgundavia and Madpilot are related?
<nixternal> ;)
<Burgundavia> totalwormage?
<nixternal> Madpilot: i think your nick belongs to a former yankees pitcher doesn't it?
<nixternal> that was flat out mean
<nixternal> i apologize
<Madpilot> nixternal, recently former? You have a twisted sense of humour. I like it. ;)
<elkbuntu> rofl
<nixternal> hahaha
<elkbuntu> remember nixternal, you're the actual american in this conversation
<nixternal> everyone thought he was doing acrobatics.. Madpilot was the first thing that came to mind
<nixternal> who cares...im glad im from a country full of idiots..otherwise what else would i have to laugh at
<Madpilot> Was going to say, Ubuntu's community is far larger than System76's; that'll make any contest we run both larger (not a bad thing) and more likely to attract idiots (a bad thing)...
<jenda> Burgundavia: a guy from #ubuntuforums . He ordered a few posters and offered help.
<elkbuntu> nixternal, hehehe
<jenda> nixternal: we all are, really, but they want us to think your idiots beat our idiots... :)
<nixternal> oh, i bet they do
<nixternal> our idiots are untouchable i think
<Burgundavia> http://www.beercosoftware.com/Home.html
<jenda> Let's not argue about that, nixternal ;)
<Burgundavia> hmm, I don't see them getting much gov't business
<nixternal> i mean come on...i know the part of nyc where dude crashed...my family is there...you don't just fly where he was...if you get above the buildings, you are in the big planes league...you fly the river and stay the course..not this moron
<jenda> Burgundavia: lol, that's what I call a get the facts campaign...
<Burgundavia> do they ship Molson with that?
<Burgundavia> nixternal: rich morons killing themselves in planes is nothing new
<Burgundavia> this one just blundered into a building not scenery
<nixternal> haha, especially rich morons from new york
<Burgundavia> the name kennedy comes to mind...
<nixternal> there are only a few kenedys to go ;)
<nixternal> hahaha ya
<Madpilot> there is a very evil joke about Kennedy & penguins...
<nixternal> please do tell
<nixternal> im an anti-kenedy, so i need to know it, as it will only piss my old' man off ;)
<Madpilot> How are Kennedys & penguins similar?
<nixternal> how?
<Madpilot> both look great in a tux, and neither can fly worth a damn.
<nixternal> hahahaha
<elkbuntu> lol
<nixternal> wait a sec
<nixternal> kenedy didn't get to wear a tux, he was burnt and then dumped into the ocean i thought ;)
<nixternal> unless they cook um now with an outfit on
<nixternal> im going to hell hanging out with you
<nixternal> ;)
<elkbuntu> lol
<Burgundavia> nixternal: go to bed
<Burgundavia> that last bit made no sense
<nixternal> hahah i know
<nixternal> im trying to figure out python hacks for doc translations right now
<jenda> nixternal: they do cook them in an outfit.
<Madpilot> I need to crash, have to be up by 0645 or so. Have fun, all.
<mdke_> nixternal: you'll need some sleep before looking at those translations, otherwise you'll have nightmares
<jenda> Madpilot: choose landscape, not buildings - and crash safe
<nixternal> Madpilot: you mean goto bed..i dunn like hearing pilots say they need to "crash"
<nixternal> hahah..jenda beat me to the damn joke
<Madpilot> har har
<jenda> :-D
<Madpilot> last pilot joke for the night: Know the difference between a good landing & a great one?
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> no
<jenda> do tell 
<nixternal> you need to fire these up in gedit before telling them here
<Madpilot> A good landing you can walk away from.
<Madpilot> A great landing, they can use the plane again afterward.
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Madpilot> student pilots who're morose about their landings - and they all are, at some point - seem to like that joke
<nixternal> g'nite
<jenda> :)
<jenda> night
<Madpilot> night all
<Klaidas> hi tehre
<Klaidas> *there
<Burgwork> hey Klaidas
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-14
<Burgundavia> evening everybody
<BHSPitMonkey> yep
* poningru nods
<BHSPitMonkey> that might have been one of the stupidest moments in my life
<BHSPitMonkey> I was walking through the house, holding a flashlight in the left hand, and using my cell phone in the right hand as a source of light
<poningru> rofl
<elkbuntu> lol
<poningru> elkbuntu: I will show you my presentations after they are uploaded
<elkbuntu> cool
<poningru> I would show you last year's if my presentations were any good
<poningru> I didnt have any of my notes with me, so it was really crappy
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-10-15
<sid> Does Nathan Eckenrode come in here sometimes?
<sid> !seen n8k99
<sid> That answers my question nevermind.
<poningru> Burgundavia: ping
<poningru> help :(
<poningru> Madpilot: is Burgundavia around?
<poningru> Madpilot: do you know mdz or iwj personally?
<Madpilot> poningru, no, to both questions ;)
<poningru> :(
<Madpilot> Burg has been idle 7+hrs, from his /whois info
<poningru> Burgundavia: ping
<poningru> know when mdz or iwj might be active?
<Madpilot> poningru, I'm pretty sure mdz is in Europe, so it's still early morning (like 4am early) there
<Madpilot> msg Burgundavia cool Russian strangeness: http://bibliodyssey.blogspot.com/2006/10/iakov-chernikhov.html
<poningru> Madpilot: ^^^
<poningru> iwj?
<poningru> ...
<poningru> forgot a / ?
<poningru> :p
<Madpilot> yes, I did. got a spare forward slash for me?
<Madpilot> ... I either need another drink, or I should have skipped the one I've had so far ;)
* poningru hands Madpilot another drink
<poningru> and a forward slash ;)
<Madpilot> merci
<Burgundavia> poningru: mdz is the same timezone as myself, utc -8
<Burgundavia> -7 rather
<Burgundavia> iwj is UTC+1 currently
<poningru> why wont he respond then??
<Burgundavia> and I know them both personally
<Burgundavia> maybe because it is Sunday?
<poningru> :(
<poningru> k
<poningru> will wait till monday
* popey wonders if the ubuntu survey filters out multiple replies from the same IP/computer
* popey is filling it in for himself, his brother and his wife who all use ubuntu
<elkbuntu> popey, no filtering, but i'll check when all results are in. if theres like 100 from the same ip subnet, i'll be wary ;)
<elkbuntu> i've only collected half the ip address :)
<popey> :)
<popey> there will be 3 from 84.45.197.something
<popey> wifey is asleep and brother is off on holiday, so figured it's easier to do them myself
* popey wonders if it's worth doing one for his sister who is a non-ubuntu person
<elkbuntu> if you know her habits, sure
<sid> Where can I get the results of this survey...
<sid> http://surveys.geekosophical.net
<sid> all four of them
<jenda> sid: I don't think they are out yet... but the person to ask is elkbuntu
<sid> How can I check my request for shipit.ubuntu.com ? ie was it shipped, or no or what.
<jenda> sid: you can log in at that page...
<jenda> but it won't tell you much.
<jenda> It's difficult to track individual orders, ya know :)
<jenda> sid: when did you order?
<sid> 2 or 3 weeks ago
<jenda> wait 3 more, and you'll get them.
<jenda> Really.
<jenda> 
<sid> I think so, I can't remember. my irssi cache isn't large enough to scroll up. and shipit has no timestamps
<matid> jenda: Why is it so popular to use katakana ( or ) for smileys recently? ;)
<jenda> no idea, matid 
<matid> 
* matid 
<Plug> 
<poningru> Plug: that plugin for vnc didnt make it out of revu yet :(
<Plug> Do you mean vpn, or are we talking about two different things?
<poningru> err right
<poningru> vpn
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> revu is down
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-08
<Burgundavia> anybody around?
* tonyyarusso is
<Burgundavia> can you proofread something for me?
<Burgundavia> do you have fridge access?
<tonyyarusso> Yes to the former, no to the latter
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> can I email it to you?
<tonyyarusso> sure
<Burgundavia> actually, do have gobby?
<tonyyarusso> I do, yeah
<Burgundavia>  	24.69.67.44 port 6522
<Burgundavia> hack away, I am eating dinner
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: you around?
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: pretty much just changed minor punctuation and the like
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_60
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: am now
* popey also
<popey> added to the fridge too
<_StefanS_> on the latest #60 you're missing information on Sren Hansen joining the Ubuntu Core developer team.. but I guess its still in progress
<popey> that was in #59 wasnt it?
<popey> yes, it was
<popey> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1145
* popey thinks we should use friendly urls in drupal
<popey>  /uwn/59 for example
<popey>  /fc/5 for full circle
<_StefanS_> popey: well it seems like the contents is the same for 59 and 60
<_StefanS_> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ vs. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1145
<popey> oops, my bad
<popey> fixed
<popey> copy/paste error 101
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> _alot_ better now hehe
<popey> :)
<popey> thank you!
<_StefanS_> np
* dergringo pings jenda :p
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-09
<jenda> dergringo: semi-pong
<jenda> dergringo: I recommend email - i'm here for about a minute a day lately :(
<popey> for uwn perhaps? http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7034828.stm
<popey> "Russian schools move to Linux"
<dee> hello
<dee> question concerning: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1154 under which license are these entries? can we use the images in a translation? (I'm from the German Ubuntu LoCo-Team)
<popey> well, they are hotlinked from other sites, so the tracker logo is (I suspect) whatever license Gnome use, the screenshot is on the wiki, so that is under whatever the wiki is under
<popey> at a guess
<dee> hm, I do not see the license of the wiki. :(
<popey> CC-BY-SA I believe
<dee> hm. okay. is the doumentation team responsible for the wiki? If so it should be cc-by-sa.
<popey> hmmm
* popey reverts the front page of wiki.ubuntu.com
<Daviey> hmm  
<Daviey> What does that mean then?
<juliux> hi dee 
<dee> hi juliux.
<popey> Daviey: I have no clue what _language_ it is, let alone what it says :)
<juliux> dee, you can also ask the tracker team in #tracker on GimpNet
<popey> heh, its chinese
<popey> it means "Welcome to the"
<dee> juliux: the tracker-teams knows which license fridge has?
<juliux> dee, not the fridce but the logo and the screenshots;)
<dee> the screenshot is from the ubuntu wiki (as mentioned by popey above). so the tracker team could only say what license the logo is. but it's a little bit ... eh, complicated to look in three resource for a licence.
<juliux> hehe
<juliux> always the same with licences;)
<dee> juliux: I hate it. :(
<juliux> dee, i can create an screenshot from tracker
<juliux> -n
<dee> juliux: I suppose someone in our team has gutsy too, so no need for it. but it would be easier if we could use the images.
<beuno> popey, ping
<popey> beuno: pong
<popey> you got marks mail?
<beuno> popey, when you see this, I got an email from Mark asking for some help to promote screencasts, so ping me back when you're around and let's see what I can do to help
<popey> ok, thanks
<beuno> but you're here now  :p
<beuno> when does the month of screencasts end?
<popey> there's a good question
<beuno> maybe we can announce it in -news when it's over
<beuno> a nice email
<popey> well..
<popey> the original intention was to run from 1st to 30th sept
<beuno> full with information, and request for any collaboration you might need
<popey> various personal circumstances coupled with me being pretty much the only person making them has put paid to that idea
<popey> so what I'm doing it trying to get all 30 done before Gutsy releases
<popey> once they are done, there will be 30 of them which .. well, I don't know what's next :)
<popey> feedback would be the best thing!
<popey> (help would be even better)
<beuno> popey, so what do you think is best, wait for you to finish, or send something now and try and get some help?
<popey> good question
<popey> let me think about that and get back to you
<dee> popey: could you explain Marks mail? Why do you launch another Month of Screencasts in 8 days? I thought the old "month" isn't over yet.
<popey> he misunderstood
<popey> he saw the gutsy countdown
<popey> :)
<beuno> popey, sure, I'll give it some more thought on how I can help you promote it, and if you can think of anything else I can do, let me know
<dee> ah okay... I was a little bit confused. :)
<popey> :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<juliux> hi all
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
* #ubuntu-marketing  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-11
<popey> hi juliux 
<juliux> hi poningru 
<juliux> hi popey 
<juliux> sorry poningru 
<juliux> popey, do you want something from me?
<popey> nope
<popey> sorry to disturb :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-13
<mrmonday> lol
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-10-14
<juliux> hi
<juliux> has somebody allready dvd/cd covers for gutsy?
<penguincentral> hi everybody
<popey> juliux: I guess canonical must have done the artwork already
<juliux> popey, but normaly they dont do a dvd cover
<popey> oh, ok, sorry, didn't realise you meant dvd specifically
<juliux> we want to burn dvds for the german ubucon 
* penguincentral is reading with some interest
<juliux> but we want to have them with a nice dvd cover
<popey> you could get the artwork off the wiki and modify it?
<penguincentral> hold on a minute, ubuntu actually sells dvds?
<juliux> penguincentral, we will burn them ourself;)
<juliux> popey, hmm there is no gutsy artwork atm
<penguincentral> juliux: what sort of artwork?
<juliux> for example i am searching for a gibbon;9
<popey> juliux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DVDCover?highlight=%28artwork%29
<juliux> popey, that is only feisty;) i have everything without gutsy;)
<penguincentral> juliux, popey: where do you sell these?
<juliux> penguincentral, we dont sell these
<juliux> we will distribut them at the german ubucon
<penguincentral> what is an ubucon?
<popey> juliux: sure but you could modify them?
* penguincentral doesn't know these things
<popey> Ubuntu Conference
<popey> UBU  CON
<juliux> popey, that cost a lot of tim, so my first idea was to use something that allreay existes
<penguincentral> popey: thanks
<popey> juliux: just translate what someone else has done, it wont take long
<penguincentral> yet another conference which _I_ can not attend
<juliux> popey, i have german texts i am only searching for the basic art work, but there is only artwork for feisty not for gutsy
<penguincentral> there has to be an event staged in Melbourne Australia one day
<popey> penguincentral: organise one
<penguincentral> popey: you going to help pay for one...
<juliux> penguincentral, for what you need money?
<penguincentral> juliux: if i were to run an ubuncon in my home city, i'd need to hire a venue, source stall furniture, among other things
<penguincentral> unless...
<popey> you can seek sponsorship
<juliux> penguincentral, why? go to your local university and ask for rooms
<penguincentral> ok
<penguincentral> juliux: i can get people to pay for their own accommondation and food i guess
<penguincentral> what about printing promotional materials etc
<penguincentral> even making the name tags that make you feel a part of the event
<juliux> penguincentral, you can 
<popey> accomodation and food is not your responsibility
<juliux> penguincentral, we don t pay everything to people
<penguincentral> popey: that's what I was saying
<popey> name badges can be done via sponsorship
<juliux> we only have cost for the rent for the rooms and the marketing stuff
<popey> get some company to pay for them and put their logo on the back
<penguincentral> popey: sounds interesting
* penguincentral will one day organise an ubucon or other event some day
<popey> lugradio live got sponsorship from google, sun, bytemark
* penguincentral puts it on his to-do list
<penguincentral> lugradio got sponsorship from google out of all companies
<popey> ya
* penguincentral remembers when he used to learn German at school
<popey> and they got Chris DiBona to speak there
<popey> he's a nice guy
<penguincentral> that's pretty good
* penguincentral creates a Google Docs document that lists everything that he wants to do in his life
<popey> someone should make a "planning events" page on the wiki
<penguincentral> that would be useful
<penguincentral> it could teach me how to do it
<penguincentral> like how popey created the how to make screencasts wiki page
<penguincentral> it was useful
<penguincentral> popey, juliux: would you fly up to Australia if there was a _insert_ _name_ _of_ _ubuntu_ _conference_ here_?
<penguincentral> i understand that it is a long and expensive flight
<penguincentral> popey: juliux: i _need_ to go to bed now.  nice chatting to you guys.  cya
<juliux> popey, i think there are allready how to run a ubucon wiki pages
<juliux> penguincentral, general yes but i can t pay the flight to australia;9
<penguincentral> eh, if you find it, tell popey to email me with the link. cya
<juliux> popey, btw it is very hard to find some sponsors for an event that happens the first time;)
<popey> yeah, so really you need to start small
<juliux> penguincentral, popey https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/RunningAnUbucon
<penguincentral> thanks
<juliux> but i don t used this wiki site for the german ubucon;)
<penguincentral> bye
<juliux> popey, we e-mailed all ubuntu partners in german, austria and switzerland
<juliux> that are more then 60 companies and we get exactly _one_ response
<juliux> and that response was sorry we cant do it this year because we are a very small company and we just started a few weeks bevor your e-mail
<zleap> hello
<zleap> hello
<ryanakca> who's in charge of ubuntu.com ?
<ryanakca> (other than canonical webhosting... might as well specifie... who designed the "Get Ubuntu" page/subpages?)
<ryanakca> s/specifie/specify/
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-06
 * johnc4510-laptop tells all: UWN #111 is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue111
<jenda> juliux: ping
<juliux> jenda: pong
<juliux> jenda	still waiting that the money arrived at paypal
<reaby> AliTabuger7: yes, i thought i readed it. It says if you want to use logo on eg. t-shirts one must get a lisence.
<reaby> also the logo we are attenting to use has word suomi (finland in finnish) under the text of ubuntu, so it's so called modified logo, what in my understanding needs to be checked.
<Flannel> reaby: You're a LoCo team, right?
<reaby> Flannel: yep. there's a topic on forum, one guy is leading project to get t-shirts to ppl on forum
<reaby> everybody pays for shirts, but he organises ordering
<Flannel> reaby: They're LoCo shirts? or forum shirts?
<Flannel> reaby: Right.
<reaby> LoCo shirts, with ubuntu suomi-text
<Flannel> reaby: The guidelines say if you're doing it for community advocacy (with a few restrictions), you need no further permission
<reaby> but before we had to ask permission for the added text for web page, that's why i wanted to make sure we got proper rights
<reaby> so it's clear now. we can publish ordering page and go ahead with the project
<Flannel> I'm not so sure you needed to ask for permission to add text for a web page, but I'm not familiar with your situation.
<reaby> I mean text under official logo
<reaby> Flannel: ordering page with the logo: http://koti.mbnet.fi/reaby/paitatilaus/
<reaby> to be sure, it's ok to use that logo on our shirt?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-07
<katkin> popey: ping
<popey> katkin: pong
<katkin> popey: how are things?
<popey> tickety boo thanks :)
<popey> how can I help?
<katkin> we have booked a venue for the UK release party in London
<katkin> and I have put details of it on the Ubuntu wiki
<popey> so i saw
<katkin> I just wanted to know which mailing lists I should contact?
<popey> ubuntu-uk@lists.ubuntu.com ubuntu-event-planners@lists.ubuntu.com and ubuntu-loco@lists.ubuntu.com should be enough
<popey> looking forward to it
<popey> hope it's as busy/fun as it was last year
<jenda> juliux: alright :)
<juliux> jenda: you should have the money now
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-08
<X3N> hey katkin, are you about ?
<katkin> X3N: yep
<X3N> cool, I had to dash off the other day
<X3N> did you end up creating an event on fb ?
<katkin> X3N: ping, sorry, I got called away to something urgent
<X3N> that's ok
<katkin> X3N: yes I did, I sent an invite to what I think is your e-mail address that I found on LP
<X3N> oh
<katkin> if you search for 'Ubuntu Intrepid Release Party - London' under events you will be able to find it
<katkin> we have 30 confirmed attendees already!
<X3N> cool 
<X3N> found it :)
<katkin> :)
<katkin> popey: ping
<popey> hi katkin 
<katkin> popey: hey, so, I totally forgot to make a note of the lists that you pinged me yesterday to mail about the party
<katkin> popey: could you remind me of them and I'll mail now
<popey> 09:47:46 < popey> ubuntu-uk@lists.ubuntu.com ubuntu-event-planners@lists.ubuntu.com and ubuntu-loco@lists.ubuntu.com should be enough
<katkin> popey: ta :)
<popey> np
<popey> is the party invite-only?
<X3N> link to the event http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/event.php?eid=29794327345&ref=mf
<katkin> nope, anyone can come
<popey> cool
<popey> i like the logo on the facebook event thingy
<katkin> popey: thanks, it might be featuring on the Limited Edition t-shirts for release too . . . ;)
<katkin> popey: but I didn't tell you that . . . . . ;)
<popey> "might" :)
<katkin> :D
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-09
 * Eluxzen is away: Away
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-10
<juliux> katkin: thanks for the pens
<bahaa2008> hi all
<bahaa2008> i want banners to advertise for ubuntu
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-10-12
<bitfrost> Greetings
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-07
<smeg0l> bbl 
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-09
 * Zachk18 is back (gone 00:00:23)
 * Zachk18 is away: Going to bed....back around 8:00 A.M.
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-10-11
<Zachk18> hey smeg0l 
<Zachk18> find your ring yet?
<smeg0l> hehe yes got it hanging around my neck in my gold chain :-)
<Zachk18> lol
<Zachk18> nice to see you
<smeg0l> nice to se you to
<smeg0l> +e
<Zachk18> +e?
<smeg0l> se +e
<Zachk18> smeg0l, so...what do you do?
<Zachk18> smeg0l, are you on the bt?
<smeg0l> bt ?
<Zachk18> Ubuntu Beginners Team
<smeg0l> no i've been using ubuntu for quite a while
<Zachk18> yeah but just because you've used it for a while doesn't mean you can't help those who haven't
<Zachk18> that's what the bt team is for...helping new users
<smeg0l> thats right
<smeg0l> is there a specific channel for that ?
<Zachk18> #ubuntu-beginners
<smeg0l> great i will join right now
<Zachk18> swet
<Zachk18> 'sweet
 * Zachk18 is away: I'm off to bed....later dudes
<johnc4510> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #163 is now available: 
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue163
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-10-11
<User467> Hello
<facebookpva> Hello
<facebookpva> all
<facebookpva> anybody there.?
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue213
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-10-13
<Takyoji> The new theme works for Drupal 7.0, or hasn't been thoroughly tested for it yet, or?
<Takyoji> Or anything I could poke at; considering I haven't contributed at all? :P
<Takyoji> I suppose I could make forum themes
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-10-10
<cm-t> quesh:  if ever you have time to spend to add you view for best translation @ http://cm-t.framapad.org/10-raisons
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-10-13
<cm-t> hi, I am looking for the original svg of icons  in each slogan as present in http://spreadubuntu.org/files/poster_brand_10_preview.png  ( i am making some decoration for the next french ubuntu-party but i didn't find this ressource)
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-10-15
<_8Bit> Hi, would I be able to legally sell ubuntu cds?
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-10-08
<Guest9244> Hi i was wondering why the marketing material (poster flyers) found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Materials are so out of date? they contain dead links and old information and dead links to things that no longer exist like spreadubuntu and shipit   
#ubuntu-marketing 2013-10-09
<Punjabi856> hekki
<Punjabi856> hello
<Punjabi856> anyone here
